# World's rarest orchid down to two



## emydura (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-10-...to-save-one-of-the-rarest-orchids-in-/5026454


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! I wish people understood how fragile our planet can be.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 16, 2013)

We hate to see this happen, could be too little too late. It makes me think, If they are successful in breeding it, all the offspring are going to be x self, then x sibs and may be more x selfs, eventually that will get them into trouble, will they really be ahead?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 16, 2013)

evolution in progress.............(tongue in cheek).


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2013)

Hope they are successful.


----------



## Stone (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah I saw that on the news last night too. 
It would not surprise me if there are more around which have not been found.
But even if there aren't, I say what's the big deal really. If the this plant is on the way out, it is very unlikely that humans had much to do with it and probably more that it has not been successful in surviving this particular era in history. Extinctions have been going on for millions of years and they will continue to happen. There are many many species of Caladenia which are thriving all over the place. Even within minutes from where I live in forest very similar to this there are all kinds of terrestrials with the same ''pressures'' from humans as this one yet they are fine. My point is, how much money and resources are being used to try to save this orchid which will have little consequence (if any) if gone, other than tears from well meaning but missguided conservationists. Building a cage around it and 24 hour surveillance! Please!! Just let it go.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 17, 2013)

There may be only 2 plants now...but who knows how many rootstocks are dormant underground. It may be on the verge of extinction, but it may also be mostly dormant. I was sure I had lost my C. kentuckiense 2 years ago. But this year, it reappeared with 2 growths. We cannot know at this point. Of course, this is no excuse to avoid taking steps now to protect it.


----------



## emydura (Oct 17, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> We hate to see this happen, could be too little too late. It makes me think, If they are successful in breeding it, all the offspring are going to be x self, then x sibs and may be more x selfs, eventually that will get them into trouble, will they really be ahead?



In the video they say they have 30 or so seeds stored away. I'm not sure if these are from different flowers.



Stone said:


> Yeah I saw that on the news last night too.
> It would not surprise me if there are more around which have not been found.
> But even if there aren't, I say what's the big deal really. If the this plant is on the way out, it is very unlikely that humans had much to do with it and probably more that it has not been successful in surviving this particular era in history. Extinctions have been going on for millions of years and they will continue to happen. There are many many species of Caladenia which are thriving all over the place. Even within minutes from where I live in forest very similar to this there are all kinds of terrestrials with the same ''pressures'' from humans as this one yet they are fine. My point is, how much money and resources are being used to try to save this orchid which will have little consequence (if any) if gone, other than tears from well meaning but missguided conservationists. Building a cage around it and 24 hour surveillance! Please!! Just let it go.



They don't give an explanation to its rarity. The area seems to have been protected for a while but it doesn't seem to have halted the slide. Your argument was the same one with the Wollemi Pine where a lot of money and time has been spent on its conservation. The Wollemi Pine from an evolutionary perspective has been heading towards extinction since well before humans arrived here. It is just an absolute miracle a single population has somehow survived in a remote canyon in the Blue Mountains. A single fire would wipe it out. The species is heading naturally for extinction so should humans interfere with this process, especially if the money could be used to save other species? 




Eric Muehlbauer said:


> There may be only 2 plants now...but who knows how many rootstocks are dormant underground. It may be on the verge of extinction, but it may also be mostly dormant. I was sure I had lost my C. kentuckiense 2 years ago. But this year, it reappeared with 2 growths. We cannot know at this point. Of course, this is no excuse to avoid taking steps now to protect it.



Hopefully, but this site has been monitored for many years and the plants have been declining.


----------



## Stone (Oct 17, 2013)

emydura said:


> In the video they say they have 30 or so seeds stored away. I'm not sure if these are from different flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Secundino (Oct 18, 2013)

Just learned a lot about merchandising nature when I entered 'wollemi pine', somehow I feel I should get one...(in Spain I still have to wait, but in GB I could!)
The mere fact that a tall tree has managed to keep his secret of existence growing so near to human settlement up 1994, would be enough 'to allow' its surviving! And if the 'many millions' of profits help protecting other areas and single plants or animals, please, go on! It's just a new panda - if it helps to rise the awareness, then I think it's a good deal.
The question of "rights" - access, propagation, ownership, etc. - are part of this awareness that I think is necessary for any conservation purpose. I don't like restrictions, but they may be necessary (really?) at least for a time, to protect a concrete localization, a single species... I do not advocate that in the end there is no valid protection at all, for mankind is growing too fast and nature as a whole is in a process of natural extinction. Human interaction with nature is far more diverse. There you have Gingko, and, possibly, Neofinetia!

BTW, if you ever have the possibility to walk through an Araucaria wilderness, do it. It's like you left earth and entered jurassic park.


----------



## Dido (Oct 18, 2013)

today you get wollemi nearly on every corner here. 
No idea if they are imported or already produced soemwhere in the NL. 

he first once was very expensive now they cost the half, after this time. 

Saw a few at botanical gardens, I killed all my araucaria, so I am scared to try tis one. 

a friends of me is perfect in growing this things, he has a wollemi in his garden, and some other really rare tress......


----------

